# Karen H Brower-CPC-A  Resume



## khbrower@yahoo.com (Nov 22, 2011)

Karen H. Brower
794 Byerly Road
Lexington, NC  27295
336-787-4655     336-301-3899

HIGHLIGHTS:

•Certified Professional Coder Apprentice	•	10+ years customer service experience


EXPERIENCE:
Part-time Sales Associate, Food Lionâ€”Lexington, NC	11/08 to present
•Ring up customers' merchandise and take payment in form of cash, check, credit, and debit.
•Assist customers' with questions and resolve customer's complaints.

Customer Service Representative, JC Penneyâ€”Winston Salem, NC	5/07 to 12/10	
•Assisted customers find merchandise and rang up sales.
•Assisted customers in matching clothes.

Multiple Line Representative, State Farm Insuranceâ€”Winston Salem & Clemmons, NC
• Wrote auto, homeowners, and renters' insurance.	2/05 to 7/05 & 5/08 to 9/08
•Talked with customers about other lines of insurance in order to give them additional discounts.

Telesales Agent, Innovative Marketing (The Assurance Group)â€”Thomasville, NC	3/07 to 12/07	
•Wrote Final Expense Insurance (Life Insurance).
•Made 200+ daily phone calls to prospect for customers.
•Wrote Medicare Advantage Insurance and Medicare Part D for seniors.

Customer Service Representative, Call A Nurseâ€”Winston Salem, NC	10/06 to 3/07	
•Helped people find doctors.
•Enrolled people in classes at several hospitals.

Customer Service / Insurance Agent, Nationwide Insuranceâ€”Winston Salem & Lexington, NC
•Took payments for insurance premiums.	10/00 to 1/05 & 1/06 to 9/06	 
•Made changes on policies, like changing vehicles, address changes.
Went to dealerships in the area to prospect for business.
•Wrote auto policies.

Insurance Agent, Direct General Insuranceâ€”High Point, NC	11/98 to 07/00	
•Answered phone calls.
•Took payments for insurance premiums.
•Wrote auto insurance policies.

EDUCATION:	
American Academy of Professional Coders  	High Point, NC
	Certified Professional Coders Course                                 	2011    
Guilford Technical Community College	Jamestown, NC
	Associates degree in General Office Technology	1984
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)                                   2011                                                         

LICENSES:	
•Life, Health, and Accident Insurance License          	1994
•Property and Liability Insurance License 	1995
•Long Term Care and Medicare Supplement Insurance License	1997


----------

